# I have a USA job offer! What happens next???



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there,

OK. I have been offered a job in the USA as a horse trainer for the HSUS. The job is permanent, does not need a degree (although I do have a BSc). My equine qualifications are very specialized and the HSUS has not found an American citizen who is willing and able to do the job despite national advertising. The HSUS will sponsor me and want me to start work ASAP.

So:

Which visa would be best for me?
How long will it take?

Many thanks,

Claire


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> OK. I have been offered a job in the USA as a horse trainer for the HSUS. The job is permanent, does not need a degree (although I do have a BSc). My equine qualifications are very specialized and the HSUS has not found an American citizen who is willing and able to do the job despite national advertising. The HSUS will sponsor me and want me to start work ASAP.
> 
> ...


They need an immigration lawyer to sort it out. My guess is an O1. It's going to take at least 2 or 3 months, minimum.


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm...I'm not an athlete though. I'd figured an H1B would be the most speedy and realistic way in.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> Hmm...I'm not an athlete though. I'd figured an H1B would be the most speedy and realistic way in.


The job must require a degree.


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

or perhaps the 12yrs experience? Crikey-you'd think that a job offer from a national charity would be good enough lol!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> or perhaps the 12yrs experience? Crikey-you'd think that a job offer from a national charity would be good enough lol!


A job offer does not a visa make. From your description, the choice could be any one of half a dozen visas with a bit of creative writing.....or none at all. Also, you may find the employer withdraws the offer when they find they'll have $10-20k in legal fees to get you here. If, as I suspect, your employer has never done this before, they need an experienced US immigration attorney to guide them. ailalawyer.com.


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Thankyou for the link to the lawyer website...much appreciated. The HSUS has brought people over from Canada, but not the UK.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> Thankyou for the link to the lawyer website...much appreciated. The HSUS has brought people over from Canada, but not the UK.


Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

OK, so while I trawled t'internet searching for info I found out that my job offer may be exempt from the H1B cap as the HSUS is a 501(c)(3) non-profit, charitable organization. They are also affiliated to the Humane Society University. This is a good thing, right??

Is the premium processing worth using to speed up the time it takes to get me into the country? The HSUS want me to start work ASAP as the centre opens in January 2011....will I get there in time?

Does my Bachelors degree have to be in a subject that is directly related to the work I will be doing, or is it enough to have a degree, plus seven years relevant experience? (Degree is Bsc in Environmental Science but job is horse training and educating people about horse care and welfare issues). I have a UK certificate of teaching Further Education too.

Can my employers apply for the H1B whilst I am in the US on the VWP or do I have to sit tight in the UK and do all the interviews etc here?

Sorry FatBrit...more questions! Your advice is much appreciated though?


----------



## emmapersky (Sep 25, 2010)

You can interview under VWP but you can't sign any contracts of employment or start working for them until the H-1B has been approved and the visa issued. You will need to be out of the US for the visa to be issued, and I suspect the issuing agent would take a grim view of anyone who has spent the entire time from job offer to visa interview in the us under VWP as it would give the impression you are working for them illegally.


----------



## leeberry3 (Mar 15, 2009)

I disagree with these comments. You can apply for a green card after your H1B visa is approved. I often go to the American embassy here to help get work visas and as long as the sponsoring company is a registered business in the US. Just tell them that the job is temporary and that you will be out of the country by X-date. They assume your going to stay forever in USA unless you tell them I'm going back home. Should your employer want to keep you because your a good worker you can them apply for an extension or a green card. You don't need a lawyer!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

leeberry3 said:


> I disagree with these comments. You can apply for a green card after your H1B visa is approved. I often go to the American embassy here to help get work visas and as long as the sponsoring company is a registered business in the US. Just tell them that the job is temporary and that you will be out of the country by X-date. They assume your going to stay forever in USA unless you tell them I'm going back home. Should your employer want to keep you because your a good worker you can them apply for an extension or a green card. You don't need a lawyer!


More nonsense from you 

you cannot apply for a green card .. the employer has to do that 
for an EB-3 the wait is about 6-8 years at the moment 

All H visas have a expiry date and a max working period


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

leeberry3 said:


> I disagree with these comments. You can apply for a green card after your H1B visa is approved. I often go to the American embassy here to help get work visas and as long as the sponsoring company is a registered business in the US. Just tell them that the job is temporary and that you will be out of the country by X-date. They assume your going to stay forever in USA unless you tell them I'm going back home. Should your employer want to keep you because your a good worker you can them apply for an extension or a green card. You don't need a lawyer!


Please refrain from posting INCORRECT information. Either support your posts with links to proper websites such as uscis.gov or clearly identify them as YOUR opinion. Thank you!

FYI for readers - applications for H1B green cards have to be sponsored and submitted by employers.


----------

